# Finally got to do some turning



## kazuma78 (Oct 16, 2015)

These are all the pens I've made since I got back from my deployment. I wanted to make sure I still had my method down before I finished my pen trade pen. I think I've still got it! @David Seaba I made the buckeye one in the middle for you. It's got really nice curl and color. I'll post a pic of it specifically and your blanks over on the pen swap page. The woods from left to right are: chittum burl, curly koa, oak burl, DIW burl, bocote, buckeye burl, fbe burl, amboyna burl, curly koa and diw burl. Let me know what you guys think!

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 13 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 16, 2015)

That's a most awesome collection of pens on display! Tremendous variety of wood species. Can't say enough good about them! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jerry B (Oct 16, 2015)

I agree, an exceptional display of a variety of pens & excellent finish, well done Josh 
hard to pick a favorite, but wood have to be a toss up between the DIW burl and the FBE burl

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## kazuma78 (Oct 16, 2015)

Jerry B said:


> I agree, an exceptional display of a variety of pens & excellent finish, well done Josh
> hard to pick a favorite, but wood have to be a toss up between the DIW burl and the FBE burl


I think the fbe burl is one of my favorites, it looks spectacular in person.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Oct 16, 2015)

They all look well turned and finished from here.
Nicely done.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Oct 16, 2015)

Beautiful group of pens Josh ! I'm liking the look of the Bocote, FBE , DIW ...well all of em

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Oct 16, 2015)

Those are all top notch! I like the bocote.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Oct 16, 2015)

Awesome work, Josh! Good to see you back on the lathe!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Oct 17, 2015)

Nicely done! I love those curly koa pens.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Oct 17, 2015)

You still have the touch Josh. They all look great. Welcome back.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (Oct 20, 2015)

Like the others have said -- you don't appear to have lost the touch 

Great looking collection of pens, welcome back to your lathe

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 21, 2015)

Excellent work Josh. I like them all except the curly koa I wouldnt carry that eye sore if you gave it me.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## GeorgeS (Oct 23, 2015)

Those are all very nice!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 24, 2015)

Great work Josh. Theres smooch going on there its hard to pick a favorite.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 24, 2015)

That's a great line-up Josh! all beauties, keep em coming...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Oct 24, 2015)

Josh, great to have you back! All beautiful pens man! The Kia is my favorite. Don't send it to Kevin and let him throw it away, I'll save it from the trash!! Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimR (Oct 24, 2015)

Very nice Josh. I'd say that was some pent up pen making!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

